#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-12
!christel:*! And we're back in business! LoRez will be bringing around the drinks trolley shortly, for those of you flying first class, please return your ircops to the upright position and prepare for landing. Thanks all!
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-15
!alindeman:*! Hi all .. a main rotation server just split .. we're looking into it and it's been removed from rotation ..
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-17
[HyperDUDe(n=chatzill@59.95.195.210)]  hi
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-18
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-meeting  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from anthony.freenode.net at 09:26pm
